

A good name for an iphone app? - thecoder

What would be a good name for an iphone voip app that is optimised for 2g network?
======
leeHS
This is always hard to do..but fun too. Do you have a short list you're
working from? Perhaps run a poll?

~~~
thecoder
all the domain names in the list are bought:(

~~~
thecoder
A name that people would wonder,and would like to try it when they see the
name...

